# Not sure.Ara blue or Mythos black



## TTSnoop (Aug 7, 2017)

Greetings all

I posted earlier about 3 of us ordering Audi TTs and collecting them on Saturday but my friend could not wait and got his today.

Its mythos black with the black edition and all I can say is it's stunning!!!!!!! It looks soo menacing and reminds me of Darth Vader lol

My issue now is im usally a play it safe guy and initialy went for Mythos black without the black pack.
Only to later change it to Ara blue without black pack.

Im not sure now about my colour. Wondering if it will look as sleek.
His Mythos black was soo beautiful. Really looked sweet.

I'm really hoping I haven't made a bad choice. Spoke to another friend who said the blue might seem a bit feminine!!!!

Any ara blue owners with non black pack happy or disappointed with their colour choice?

Tia


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

There is no bad colour for a TT.

50% will agree with you, 50% will not.

You will love Ara blue - your mate will probably think exactly the same as you when you collect yours :lol:


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

powerplay said:


> There is no bad colour for a TT.
> 
> 50% will agree with you, 50% will not.
> 
> You will love Ara blue - your mate will probably think exactly the same as you when you collect yours :lol:


There are certain colours that seem to just "click" with certain cars though. I personally am not keen on a Black TT whether it is solid or metallic....it seems to make the car seem smaller and less defined. Ara blue really pops on a TT. So does white.

There are a few other good colour choices and I know some are very happy with a black TT, but I think this car deserves a louder colour.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

There was a thread on this a while back and if my memory serves me correctly the general consensus was that Black hides the TT's gorgeous lines, factor in also that Black is a pig to keep clean for me it is Ara all day long.

You will love it


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Ara blue Over black very time. 
80% of the TT's I see in Nottingham are Black. Does nothing to show of the lines and curves. The hardest colour to keep clean.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I also prefer Ara blue to black, and Ara looks nice without the black pack, the aluminium works well with it.


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

The Ara blue wins! Go for it and you won't regret


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> Ara blue Over black very time.
> 80% of the TT's I see in Nottingham are Black. Does nothing to show of the lines and curves. The hardest colour to keep clean.


I think I've only ever seen 4 Mk3's in Nottingham and only one was black :?

I do like Mythos Black but only when it's clean any shiny, which will be, well, never  I've had a couple of black cars and I have sworn to myself that I will never have one again. 5 minutes after you've cleaned it it's dirty again and I can't bear driving a filthy car.

I'd definitely stick with the Ara for that reason alone. Also it's a stunning colour, with or without the black pack.

What wheels have you gone for?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I've had a few black cars and being a bit ocd and dying inside when i see swirls or marks then I'm quite sold on the fact I will never own a black car again. They show every mark, dent, stone chip and I don't think black works very well with the mk3 tt. Lighter colours show off the shape better whereas the nice cuts/curves get lost in darkness on black.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

debonair said:


> I think I've only ever seen 4 Mk3's in Nottingham and only one was black :?


Hi Deb,
All I've seen is Black, Black and more Black, white and a ofc Daytona Grey.

If you ever see a Tango it will be me :wink: and if I see a Blue :wink:

BTW it's the TTOC meet this Thursday night and a Chinese. 7:30 @ McCarthy Glen.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've only ever seen 4 Mk3's in Nottingham and only one was black :?
> ...


I will be without my car for a couple of days from today, they are coming to collect it this afternoon to fix the damage they did to it :? I'll be getting a loaner but I don't know what yet. Maybe an R8. Or maybe not


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

R8!
Dream on Deb


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

powerplay said:


> There is no bad colour for a TT


Well there is - pink or purple anyone :lol:

Personal preference, as what ever people say, you really need to make your own choice :roll: . Personally, I like black on the mk3, but it does mask the lines of the car somewhat and having owned black cars, well, never again thanks. I don't like blue in any shade on the mk3 TT, well, Miami Blue being the one exception. Colours I personally think suit the car are greys, silver (obviously), red and for the bold amongst us, yellow and solar orange. White? Nope, it worked for the mk2 (both my TTS and TTRS were glacier) with it's softer lines but for me doesn't work for the mk3, much as white on a mk1 never looked quite right. Suzuka Grey however...


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

My First MK1 TT was Black, it looked good as soon as it was cleaned BUT it didn't stay that way for long! my MK2 TTS was red and I just bought a MK3 TTS in Ara Blue (Black Edition). I've had very many positive comments about the colour and when the sunshine on it the paintwork is stunning - You should see one in the flesh. I wasn't sold on the Black Edition initially but after test driving one I thought the Black really contrasts the colour very well. I've seen a few videos on Youtube with the new R8 in ara blue and that too looks stunning too. At the end of the day it's all about personal taste but I don't think you will be disappointed 8)


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Personally I think the lightest colours such a Ibis or glacier white show off the TTs dramatic shape the best. Where as the darker colours tend to conceal the cars elegant lines. The white models look particularly stunning on the sport variants.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Blue without a question.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Another vote for the Blue.

I'll not have another black car.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Blue is definitely the right choice. I currently own a black car and I will certainly never get one ever again.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Black for me, clean or not I've always preferred the dark/aggressive look


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Black is a bugger to keep clean... If I could have chosen the colour of my car back in December (rs model, hence no choice) then it would have been the blue.. But saying that though, it looks like the blue is going to be a common colour on a tt


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I was always a fan of Kingfisher blue. Looks the mutts on a TT, shame it's a custom colour only.


----------



## TTSnoop (Aug 7, 2017)

Pulled the trigger and got the blue.

Looks stunning. Glad i got that colour and I like the aluminium against the blue.

Thanks all


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice snoop 8)


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks sharp


----------

